# how to separate carbon of gold



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 17, 2019)

hi
i am using Cyanide, NaOH, SEX for gold recovery. now i have two question.
first how much active carbon for 1 L of leach and which size of active carbon is better?
second how to separate active carbon and gold?

PLZ HELP


----------



## anachronism (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello

Firstly- not sure whether mixing sex with cyanide is a good idea. 

Secondly you're looking at the maths incorrectly- the amount of active carbon that's required depends upon:

Gold loading in solution
Other metals loaded into solution.

It's not a per litre basis unless you've got an AAS reading telling you how much gold is there per litre, and even then it depends on the other metals too because the active carbon will take it all out. The total weight of metals will contribute to the loading of the carbon. 

Jon


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 17, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Hello
> 
> Firstly- not sure whether mixing sex with cyanide is a good idea.
> 
> ...



In my place every one used sex because of accerlation.
My other question is how to separate gold from active carbon?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 17, 2019)

maj.abdollahi said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


maj, I think this may be a language barrier thing. In English, "sex" usually refers to the physical interaction between a man and a woman. They have sex. Jon was adding a bit of humor in his response. Perhaps you can give us a chemical formula for what you're adding to accelerate the reaction.

Dave


----------



## tesaygo (Jan 17, 2019)

I usually use 20-30g activated carbon/L of solution when leaching a gold ore. This amount is just base on my experience. 

Anyway what is "sex". Can you provide me the chemical composition of sex? So i can also read what is the function and benefit of this sex? 
Thanks!


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 18, 2019)

FrugalRefiner said:


> maj.abdollahi said:
> 
> 
> > anachronism said:
> ...



Hi.
Sorry my friend. The word is so hard!! Then i see that in chemical they said SEX. The word is sodium ethyl xanthate


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 18, 2019)

tesaygo said:


> I usually use 20-30g activated carbon/L of solution when leaching a gold ore. This amount is just base on my experience.
> 
> Anyway what is "sex". Can you provide me the chemical composition of sex? So i can also read what is the function and benefit of this sex?
> Thanks!



Sorry. sodium ethyl xanthate. 
And another question. You always speak about ores but i have PCBs (printed circuit boards)


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello again.
Im refining gold from PCBs for 3-4 months. Im using cyanide. Then i give the solution to someone to recover the gold and i pay money. Now i want to recover solution myself. Now can you help me please? 
Active carbon or zinc? And how is it the work and what should i do?
Please help


----------



## anachronism (Jan 18, 2019)

Zinc granules. - Do some research and stop paying someone else to do it.


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 18, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Zinc granules. - Do some research and stop paying someone else to do it.



Do u know how to do that? I have zinc granules. What should i do?


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 18, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Zinc granules. - Do some research and stop paying someone else to do it.



What should i search?


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello.
Im refining gold from PCBs for 3-4 months. Im using cyanide, NaOH and sodium ethyl xanthate. I solve the gold in solution Then i give the solution to someone to recover the gold and i pay money for his recovery. Now i want to recover solution myself. Can anyone help me please? 
Active carbon or zinc? How much? And how is it the work and what should i do?
Please help


----------



## anachronism (Jan 18, 2019)

Helps if you put it on one thread Sir.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 18, 2019)

maj, please keep all your questions together in one thread. It helps members answer your questions when all the information is together. I've deleted one of your other threads, and merged another back into your first thread here.

Dave


----------



## saadat68 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey you are from Iran 8) 
Please listen to other users. Read Read Read

What do you refine exactly and what is your process


----------



## saadat68 (Jan 19, 2019)

maj.abdollahi said:


> Hello.
> Im refining gold from PCBs for 3-4 months. Im using cyanide, NaOH and sodium ethyl xanthate. I solve the gold in solution Then i give the solution to someone to recover the gold and i pay money for his recovery. Now i want to recover solution myself. Can anyone help me please?
> Active carbon or zinc? How much? And how is it the work and what should i do?
> Please help


PLEASE don't add anything especially acid to yours solution. It may contain cyanide :shock:


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 20, 2019)

saadat68 said:


> maj.abdollahi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...



سلام و درود خدمت اقای سعادت.
من طلا رو تو محلول سیانور حل میکنم ولی خب به دلیل اینکه تازه کار هستم نمیتونم بلد نیستم خودم طلا رو برگردونم (الیته تا جایی که فهمیدم خیلی از دوستان ایرانی هم بلد نیستن طلا رو از محلول سیانوری در بیارن و میدن به بقیه که براشون طلا رو دربیارن!!) 
من کل اینترنت رو زیر و رو کردم. چه فارسی چه انگلیسی. ولی خب هرکی یه چیزی میگه و یه قصه ای واسه خودش می بافه!! شما میتونید کمکی به بنده کنید؟


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 20, 2019)

saadat68 said:


> Hey you are from Iran 8)
> Please listen to other users. Read Read Read
> 
> What do you refine exactly and what is your process



خدمت شما عارضم که من از سیانور استفاده میکنم و سود و یه پودر زرد رنگ دیگه که آبکارا بهش میگن زریاب. زریاب هم بسیار نادره!! سرعت واکنش رو بالا میبره. تا جایی که خودم تحقیق کردم و فهمیدم این پودر سدیم اتیل گزانتات هستش که البته هیچ کدوم از دوستان خارجی نمیدونن چیه!!
قطعات کامپیوتر و موبایل و مخابرات رو استفاده میکنم


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 20, 2019)

maj, please keep your posts on the forum in English. If you want to communicate with saadat in your native language, you can do it via PM. Do keep in mind that we discourage members from providing refining advice via PM because no one can check the advice for mistakes.

Dave


----------



## saadat68 (Jan 21, 2019)

No I can't
I don't have any experience in cyanide
Why you don't dissolve gold in aqua regia ? It is very safer than cyanide 
----------------
He wants to precipitate gold from cyanide solution. Anybody can help him?


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jan 21, 2019)

Search goldsilverpro posts related to cyanide or deano's post. You can use zinc dust or aluminum


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Jan 21, 2019)

We used this recipe, there's large excess of zinc but it works:

Add 25 g of NaOH per liter
Add 12x the amount of dissolved gold in zinc dust. (1g of gold = 12g of zinc)
the zinc is added little by little with vigorous stirring.


When you master this, you should go to electrolysis.


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 21, 2019)

FrugalRefiner said:


> maj, please keep your posts on the forum in English. If you want to communicate with saadat in your native language, you can do it via PM. Do keep in mind that we discourage members from providing refining advice via PM because no one can check the advice for mistakes.
> 
> Dave



Excuse me. I don't mean anything


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 21, 2019)

saadat68 said:


> No I can't
> I don't have any experience in cyanide
> Why you don't dissolve gold in aqua regia ? It is very safer than cyanide
> ----------------
> He wants to precipitate gold from cyanide solution. Anybody can help him?



Where are you? How much money you pay for motherboard, graphic,ram,cpu and...?


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 21, 2019)

saadat68 said:


> No I can't
> I don't have any experience in cyanide
> Why you don't dissolve gold in aqua regia ? It is very safer than cyanide
> ----------------
> He wants to precipitate gold from cyanide solution. Anybody can help him?



I don't like acids


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 21, 2019)

kjavanb123 said:


> Search goldsilverpro posts related to cyanide or deano's post. You can use zinc dust or aluminum



Thank you


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 21, 2019)

goldandsilver123 said:


> We used this recipe, there's large excess of zinc but it works:
> 
> Add 25 g of NaOH per liter
> Add 12x the amount of dissolved gold in zinc dust. (1g of gold = 12g of zinc)
> ...



So i should go electrolysis now!
Thank you❤
Do you know how gold will be turn back in electrolysis?


----------



## saadat68 (Jan 22, 2019)

I don't buy PC boards 
Please search in forum. You will learn many things here but you must read and read


----------



## maj.abdollahi (Jan 22, 2019)

saadat68 said:


> I don't buy PC boards
> Please search in forum. You will learn many things here but you must read and read



Sorry but what do you do?


----------



## Eg.refiner (Feb 18, 2022)

anachronism said:


> Hello
> 
> Firstly- not sure whether mixing sex with cyanide is a good idea.
> 
> ...


Does coconut water activated carbon can absorb gold , or it should be specialist for gold , because in my country only available carbon for water treatment with size 6x12


----------



## Eg.refiner (Mar 10, 2022)

goldandsilver123 said:


> We used this recipe, there's large excess of zinc but it works:
> 
> Add 25 g of NaOH per liter
> Add 12x the amount of dissolved gold in zinc dust. (1g of gold = 12g of zinc)
> ...


Hello 
- I use jinchan to leach gold ore 
- And i use activated carbon to adsorp the gold 

I need to wash the carbon from the slurry after removing the carbon from the busket so i can calcine it to dissolve it in awua regia 

How i wash the carbon without precipitate the gold from it ?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Mar 10, 2022)

I think you are supposed to have the carbon in a tank/bag/holder inside a coarse filter cloth or similar and let clean filtered liquid slowly run through it until it can't take more gold.
Then put it in AR, Cyanide or what ever you prefer and leach it with.
You can then reuse it or ash it and leach again.
If you left it in a muddy dirty solution you will have massive losses, I believe, and the mud/slurry may clog the pores and reduce the effectiveness of the carbon.
But then again I'm not an expert.


----------



## Deano (Mar 10, 2022)

If you wash the carbon with water which is not boiling you will not lose any gold complexes from activated carbon.
You need to have water heated to at least 90C to start to lose gold.
Deano


----------

